# ¿Qué es el Flux?



## nelsonm (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola a todos , les comento mi duda , vieron que después de retirar la placa del percloruro férrico y limpiarla , bueno hasta ahí todo bien , luego se le pasaba un líquido encima de la placa para que no se oxidaran las pistas , bueno la cosa es que no me acuerdo el nombre de ese líquido ni tampoco cómo se preparaba. ¿Alguien me podría  ayudar?      Creo que se llama flux pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 15, 2006)

Contact Flux o barniz...

El Contact Flux de la empresa Delta es barniz en aerosol


----------



## nelsonm (Dic 15, 2006)

gracias


----------



## Alex_smiley (Sep 6, 2008)

Hola gente tengo un problema y bueno obviamente me conviene pedir ayuda acá. 
El tema es simple hice una plaqueta y a la hora de pasar el flux, este me la deja toda manchada por zonas. De un color muy obscuro, supongo que sera la resina.

No se si es que hay que diluir el líquido, intente hacer algo así pero con alcohol etílico ya que isoproílico no tengo.

No se si alguien me puede decir que es, quiza también es muy viejo (3 años)?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2008)

claro, depende de que tipo de flux sea. vienen en aerosol, y lo de la resina puede ser, q reaccione con el flux, pero no deberia ser asi, no puedes ponerte a limpiar toda la placa de la resina, pues eso tambien proteje las soldaduras.

revisa lo del producto.


----------



## sqaw (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola!  ¿Alguien ha utilizado la pasta de refusión para soldar en pcb? Me gustaría que alguien me dijera si va bien y la valoración, vaya, jeje, me gustaría usarla para un montaje. Gracias!


----------



## Limbo (Jun 1, 2009)

Buenas,

Soy novato en todo esto de las PCB's y me estoy informaciónrmando sobre las tecnicas, me gusta el metodo con percloruro ferrico que se describe en este foro. Lo he leido y hast ahi bien, ahora, cuando he leido lo de la capa de Flux me ha descolocado. Supuestamente al acabar la PCB se le tiene que dar una capa de Flux que yo entiendo que es algo como una "pintura transparente" pero con resina. 
La duda es que si yo le pongo dicha capa, ¿Como sueldo los componentes? ¿Encima de la capa de Flux? ¿Es conductor el Flux? Porque si lo és no le encuentro sentido, ¿Aislante? Si es aislante hay menos sentido aun... jaja En fin... ¿Se sueldan los componentes encima del Flux? ¿O se sueldan y luego se le pasa el Flux?

Creo que todo esto se me resolvera cuando sepa como se aplica el Flux en la placa.

Graacias!
Un saludoo!


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 1, 2009)

primero solda todos los componentes y despues le das la capa de flux.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola limbo, hay un post completo que trata el tema del flux.

Yo le paso el flux ni bien termino de hacer la placa y lo dejo secar. Luego sueldo todos los componentes (el flux hace más fácil la tarea de soldar ya que ayuda que se distribuya mejor el estaño) y a veces le doy una mano más de flux para protejer las soldaduras.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jun 1, 2009)

Entonces, el Flux es conductor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> Entonces, el Flux es conductor?



Te la hago corta:
El flux es la misma resina que viene dentro del estaño que usas para soldar, así que es *aislante*.
La diferencia es que en el flux la resina esta disuelta en alcohol y cuando "pintas" la plaqueta con flux, luego tienes que esperar que se seque (eso es, que se evapore el alcohol). De esa manera queda una *capa protectora aislante* pero que además ayuda al proceso de soldadura ya que al calentarse trabaja como decapante, igual que lo hace la resina que está dentro del estaño.

Está claro ahora?

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Jun 1, 2009)

Vale, ahora si.

Una duda mas,¿Hay que hacer los agujeros en la placa? ¿O como se fija el componente?

Lo siento, soy muy nuevo en esto y no me aclaro mucho..

Gracias.

Un saludo!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 1, 2009)

Depende de como quieras construir tu placa. Puedes hacer agujeros e insertar los componentes, o simplemente aplicar el estaño sobre el cobre y soldar allí el componente.
Para mi, es mas fácil soldar en agujeros, pero los tienes que hacer, y eso le resta un poco de practicidad al método. La situación en la que creo completamente recomendable hacer agujeros, es cuando tienes que hacer un circuito denso o con muchos componentes, en el cual se hace muy difícil soldar en la superficie.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 1, 2009)

Gracias a todos.

Mañana me aventuro a comprar todo lo necesario e intentare hacer mi primera placa impresa..


----------



## Limbo (Jun 2, 2009)

Buenas,

Lo que no me queda claro es que si es un aislante el Flux...si haces los agujeros y depues le pasas la capa de Flux, a la hora de soldar estara la capa de Flux aislante entre el cobre y el estaño de la soldadura no? Antes de hacerlo m egustaria aclarar esa duda..

Un saludo y muchas gracias..

Edito: He comprado Salfumant para hacer la reaccion quimica. Tiene un 24,7% de acido clorhidrico concentrado, ¿Sirve verdad?


----------



## metalweb (Jun 3, 2009)

el flux te sirve para mejorar la adherencia de la soldadura a la pista de cobre, es aislante pero cuando aplicas el calor, el flux ..... (como te explico?) .... te abre el camino para que la soldarura se pegue al cobre y a los componentes, no se queda entre ellos. 

Al darle una capa nuevamente de flux a la placa y a las soldaduras, las protege del polvo, la humedad y la corrosion.

yo tampoco se mucho de estos menesteres, pero por lo que he leido, creo que es asi.

y de lo del salfumant no se, nunca he hecho eso.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> Edito: He comprado Salfumant para hacer la reaccion quimica. Tiene un 24,7% de acido clorhidrico concentrado, ¿Sirve verdad?


Por lo general, para hacer impresos se utiliza Cloruro Férrico.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias por responder!
En este link no utilizan cloruro ferrico, si no acido clorhidrico.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

Me gusto mas esta tecnica porque no hace falta enguarrar la cocina..
Que os parece?
No se quien hizo el manual pero a mi me parece que da buen resultado.

Saludos!


----------



## RBX374 (Oct 23, 2009)

He oido mucho a hablar de él pero no se que es exactamente, para que sirve, etc...
He buscado en el foro pero solo hay un tutorial de como fabricarlo, pero a mi me interesa comprarlo.
Que tipos hay exactamente ?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2009)

RBX374 dijo:


> He oido mucho a hablar de él pero no se que es exactamente, para que sirve, etc...
> *He buscado en el foro pero solo hay un tutorial de como fabricarlo*, pero a mi me interesa comprarlo.




¿Leíste el tutorial?
Si no lo hiciste, hacelo. Sabiendo qué tiene en la composición sabrás qué es, y los usos y funciones están en el mismo tutorial.

Si te interesa comprarlo, vas a una casa de electrónica y decís, con toda soltura: "Deme flux, por favor". Te van a mostrar qué tienen y elegís lo que más te guste. Usualmente es algo _parecido _a un gel, un líquido bastante viscoso, pero también se consigue líquido.

Una última pregunta: Si no sabés qué es ni para qué se usa, ¿para qué querés comprarlo?

Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola buenas,

He leido muchas webs pero en ninguna se ponen deacuerdo. Unas dicen que se tiene que mojar la punta del soldador otras qu enun se debe de hacer..

¿Cual es el metodo correcto de aplicar la pasta?

Yo hecho muy poquito con un palillo para dientes entre las dos piezas a unir y listos, pero no sé si ese procedimiento es adecuado.

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

¿ A que le dices "Pasta de soldar" ?

Algunos le dicen a la resina de pino que ayuda a mejorar la soldadura protegiendo al estaño cuando está en estado líquido de que se oxide.
Pero hay otra que son "Decapantes Defosfatizantes" y lo que hacen es limpiar, con la ayuda del soldador, la superficie a soldar.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2010)

Le llamo pasta de soldar o fundente porque tu mismo me lo dijiste en este post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/195899/ _(Ese es mi mensaje. El tuyo es uno mas abajo.)
Por si acaso quedan dudas, a lo que me refiero es a la primera foto que sale un potecito con una pasta amarillenta.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> Pero hay otra que son "Decapantes Defosfatizantes" y lo que hacen es limpiar, con la ayuda del soldador, la superficie a soldar.


Supongo que seria esa la "pasta para soldar" que os comento.

¿Como se utiliza? ¿Se hecha directamente en la union y ya esta? ¿En el soldador y en la union a soldar?


----------



## electroandres (Feb 11, 2010)

si no me equivoco, la pasta de soldar la usan para los smd de muchas patas. Yo uso flux, cuando termino el ataque quimico le paso flux, sueldo y despues le paso devuelta para que tome brillo y no se exide. no sabes la diferencia que es con flux, el estaño se pega al toque


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Yo en cuanto consiga la resina colofonia me hare flux tambien pero ya que tengo esta pasta la tendre que hacer servir para algo..
Pero la cuestion no es que utilizar, sino como utilizar la pasta de soldar.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 11, 2010)

aca tenes un video, espero que te sirba
http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/electronica/video-soldar-en-superficie-con-pasta-de-soldar/


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Buenas,

En el video la pasta que utilizan es gris y la mia es de color marron amarillento (Ocre), ¿es lo mismo?(Mas arriba hay un link hacia un tema donde puse una foto de la pasta que tengo) Y utilizan un soplador de aire (Eso creo que es) y yo me referia con un soldador comun.

Gracias electroandres.
Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 11, 2010)

Aca tengo otra guia: 
Tu cautín o lápiz de soldar eléctrico deberá estar estañado de la punta para hacer esto primero lija el área de la punta para sacar la mayor cantidad de contaminantes posibles, después conéctalo para que alcance su temperatura de trabajo sumérgelo en la pasta para soldar, en este momento expedirá una considerable cantidad de humo, procura no respirarlo y estar en un lugar bien ventilado saca el cautín de la pasta y con trapo de desecho de preferencia de algodón grueso o doblado varias veces, para evitar quemarte, limpia la punta del cautín del excedente de pasta y suciedad, deja que recupere su temperatura de trabajo y acerca la soldadura de estaño para hacer una cubierta uniforme en toda la punta del cautín, este mantenimiento te permitirá hacer soldaduras limpias.
Ahora para soldar toma pasta para soldar con la punta del cautín esta se volverá liquida y deja caer una gota en el punto a soldar, mantén en contacto el cautín en la zona a soldar por unos segundos y acerca la soldadura de estaño previamente sumergida en la pasta procura que la soldadura empiece a derretirse entre los dos puntos a unir, una vez liquida la soldadura podrás ver en la superficie de esta las impurezas que te hubieran dificultado una buena conexión, retira el cautín de preferencia deslizándolo sobre algún excedente de cable o alambre que generalmente los elementos electrónicos tienen, para posteriormente cortarlo y dejarlo como la soldadura de las placas soldadas con robot. Veras que al retirar la fuente de calor de la gota de soldadura esta pasara de un plata brillante a uno opaco y los contaminantes quedaran en la superficie y en un contorno graso que es el residuo de la pasta para soldar, la experiencia te hará hacer exponer el menor tiempo posible los elementos electrónicos al calor para evitar dañarlos
Fuente: yahoo answers

y otra forma de usarla (me parece un c***da para que la usa pero como ayudante de soldado sirbe) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H86vXn_xArA

Segun el 2º video, llegue a la conclusion que la pasta de soldar es flux, ni mas ni menos. Esta hecho con recina y en vez de alcohol isopropilico como se hace para el flux, con alcohol de quemar.


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 11, 2010)

*Limbo*: No No .. Pará que estás confundiendo me parece:

Lo que utilizan en el video es ESTAÑO EN PASTA, otra cosa es la pasta que vos mencionaste (La marrón), otra cosa el FLUX, y otra la Resina.

ESTAÑO EN PASTA: Es como un gel que tiene (por decirlo de una forma) mini bolitas de estaño en su interior, y otros productos. El estaño en pasta se usa con soldadoras de aire caliente. Pones un poco , ubicas el componente, aire caliente y queda soldado. Es mucho más caro que el estaño común (Por lo menos en argentina) y creo que debe mantenerse en frio, en la heladera.

FLUX: Viene FLUX EN GEL y FLUX LIQUIDO. El Flux en Gel, se consigue en una jeringa en cualquier casa de electrónica, el Flux Líquido se consigue, pero por lo menos, acá creo que viene de a litro (Comprás entre varios y dividis).
Es para limpiar la superficie y ayudar a que agarre mejor el estaño (Estaño común). El flux Líquido a mí me dio mucho mejor resultado que el de gel.

Ha .. y el FLUX en Aerosol, es lo mismo .. nada más que por ahí haces un PCB, le mandas una capa fina, y después te resulta más fácil soldar los componentes si tener que estár poniendo por cada soldadura .. Yo no lo probé. 

RESINA: Mi abuelo compraba unas piedras de resina (No necesariamente tiene que ser una piedra), limpia la punta del soldador y ayuda a agarrar mejor el estaño. Es mejor usar FLUX.

Y la pasta marrón que vos decis, la verdad no la conozco.. supongo que es semejante a la resina. 

Así mismo compra FLUX LIQUIDO .. anda a cualquier casa de electrónica, pregunta, mira los productos, mira videos, etc .. vas a notar la diferencia.

Espero haberte ayudado ..

Saludos!

*EDIT*: MMmm ahora que veo bien la pasta marrón, supongo q es similar al flux (O es flux en pasta), pero se me hace que es más sucio el uso jaja.. dale con el FLUX


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> Segun el 2º video, llegue a la conclusion que la pasta de soldar es flux, ni mas ni menos. Esta hecho con recina y en vez de alcohol isopropilico como se hace para el flux, con alcohol de quemar.


El potecito que tengo yo, tiene una inscripcion que dice: "Flux".
Pero no tiene el mismo aspecto que los potes de flux casero que he visto por aqui.

Lo que hare sera utilizar esta pasta para soldaduras esporadicas y el flux casero para soldados masivos.

Gracias de nuevo electroandres.
Hasta otra!



> Lo que utilizan en el video es ESTAÑO EN PASTA


Ya decia yo que no tenia el aspecto..


> RESINA: Mi abuelo compraba unas piedras de resina (No necesariamente tiene que ser una piedra), limpia la punta del soldador y ayuda a agarrar mejor el estaño. Es mejor usar FLUX.


Pero el flux no es resina igual?


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 11, 2010)

La verdad no te sabría decir que productos tiene el flux .. pero el flux final y la resina sóla ya son dos resultados diferentes .. hay un post de como fabricar flux, si te interesa hacerlo... Yo no lo leí sinceramente , ví el titulo.

Ahora si queres ir a la práctica y obtener buenos resultado compralo y mandate a soldar nomás...

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> hay un post de como fabricar flux, si te interesa hacerlo... Yo no lo leí sinceramente , ví el titulo.


Ya, ya lo sé, de ahi el comentario "Pero el flux no es resina igual?".

Bueno, gracias Gustavo.


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 11, 2010)

REsina sola no .. Q*ue* contenga resina la verdad ni idea, pero con otros productos seguro.

No sé si estás buscando fabricarlo, o querés saber cuál es mejor...

Si estás averiguando para soldar bien .. como ya te dije, Flux Líquido. De ahí a lo que contenga cada uno ni idea, pero funciona.. 

Con una jeringa de Flux Líquido te acalambras soldando...

Método de utilización: Más o menos ubicas el componente, le tiras una gotita de flux (Una gotita se desparrama por todos lados), y después soldas. Y si es un componente SMD, éstos ya vienen con los pines preestañados, asi que lo situas en su lugar , soldas los pines de las esquinas (le apoyas el soldador nomás pq ya vienen pre-estañados), y después pones flux y soldas los demás.
Te estoy hablando de usar Flux líquido (O gel) y estaño común (Con plomo o sin plomo, en argentina el que se usa comunmente es con plomo, pero por ley ahora obligan a usar estaño sin plomo, pero hablando de productos en comercialización, para uso personal es otra cosa).

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2010)

> No sé si estás buscando fabricarlo, o querés saber cuál es mejor...


Buscaba saber utilizar la pasta para soldar (la de color marron amarillento).

Gracias por el mini-tutorial sobre como soldar con flux liquido. Aunque de momento prefiero gastar el que tengo.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 12, 2010)

Agarras con un guante, lo desparramas por la zona de soldadado y a soldar. La pasta que vos tenes es flux con mas consistencia. El flux (el que yo hago) es recina diluida en alcohol, nada mas. La pasta seguro que usa menos cantidad de alcohol y ademas de otro tipo (en el mio uso isopropilico o el etilico)


----------



## Limbo (Feb 13, 2010)

> El flux (el que yo hago) es recina diluida en alcohol, nada mas. La pasta seguro que usa menos cantidad de alcohol y ademas de otro tipo (en el mio uso isopropilico o el etilico)


La receta de flux que publico fogonazo. Ya la conozco pero me compre el potecito este de pasta para soldar, antes de leer ese post.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 13, 2010)

se usa igual, pienso yo, nunca la use... vos proba, si no da efecto, seguimos buscando como se puede usar


----------



## Limbo (Feb 13, 2010)

> vos proba, si no da efecto, seguimos buscando como se puede usar


Lo he probado muchas veces poniendo la pasta en las dos piezas a unir y funcionar, funciona, coge mejor, pero no sé si haciendolo de la "manera correcta"(Si es que existe de otra forma) funcionara mejor.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 13, 2010)

yo uso el flux que hago. resina y alcohol, y agarra la soldadura de lujo. ademas es baratisimo hacerlo. la pasta esa me parece mas sucia que el flux liquido, al acabar de hacer el pcb le paso un poco del flux liquido y listo, no se oxida y queda listo para soldar

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Lo que se llama Flux liquido es el Flux de la receta que publico Fogonazo?


----------



## electroandres (Feb 14, 2010)

El flux liquido comercial viene en distintos envaces. Viene en sprai (o no se como se escribe) y en el envase de esmalte de uñas (el frasquito de vidrio con el pinsel). Realmente, no creo que sean iguales en su composicion quimica con el de la reseta de fogonazo, pero cumplen el mismo objetivo, ayudar a la soldadura y evitar la oxidacion de las pistas.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias por la explicacion.
Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 14, 2010)

Denada, saludos desde argentina


----------



## PEBE (Feb 14, 2010)

si,es cierto, con flux el estaño se pone solo, es grandioso por que no luchas con el cautin para que el estaño se quede y ademas yo para que "resbale" agarro de un pino tantita sabia y la fundo en un botesito y ahi paso tantito la soldadura y mejora mucho el proceso de estañado y colocacion de elementos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 14, 2010)

si es la misma composicion el flux comprado al casero no se, pero qeu da resultados muy buenos(los mismos que el comercial) y ademas por una fraccion del costo eso si estoy pero segurisimo

saludos


----------



## electroandres (Feb 15, 2010)

Cunado yo lo hice, el pote de flux (el de esmalte) salia lo mismo o mas de lo que yo gaste en hacer una botella de alcohol.


----------



## ozark250 (Ene 6, 2011)

hola amigos del foro siii yooo otravezzz y estavez para preguntarles que tipo de flux me recomiendan para soldar y desoldar con pistola de calor y para protejer las pistas de mis pcbs flux a base de agua,a base de alcohol, organico, en jeringa o en spray o el que viene con una brochita, les pregunto a uds. que ya tienen experiencia y enque casos funciona mejor algun tipo que el otro


----------



## malsentado (Mar 26, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> 
> He leido muchas webs pero en ninguna se ponen deacuerdo. Unas dicen que se tiene que mojar la punta del soldador otras qu enun se debe de hacer..
> 
> ...



la pasta de soldar de la que usted habla, si no estoy confundido se trata de una pasta que se vende en pequeños tarros de cristal o plástico.
Esta es una de las pastas de soldadura mas básicas y elementales empleadas desde hace muchísimos años.
El modo correcto para utilizarla es principalmente introduciendo la punta del soldador cuando esta fría para que se le adhiera algo de pasta y luego ponerlo  a calentar el soldador, esto hará que la punta del soldador quede lista para comenzar a utilizarla, para utilizarla como fundente en la soldadura no es una de las pastas mas recomendables debido a que no se emplea aplicador alguno, en electrónica encontrara usted utensilios para soldadura que contienen pequeños pinceles de metal, raspadores, punzones, etc., etc., utilice esos pinceles de metal de los que le estoy hablando para mojarlos en el bote y poder aplicar la pasta, también puede poner el tarro de cristal ( si es de cristal ) a calentar al baño Maria hasta que quede mas o menos liquida cuando este en estado liquido vierta un poco del contenido del tarro en una jeringuilla de 20 Mililitros con la ayuda de un embudo realizado con un trozo de papel asegure que la boquilla de la jeringa este patada para que no le goteee por abajo…
 proceda  a colocarle a la jeringuilla el embolo y deje enfriar todo… cuando desee utilizar la jeringuilla para utilizarla como aplicador de pasta precaliente la pasta con un secador de cabellos ya que le será muy difícil empujar el embolo de la jeringa si la pasta esta completamente sólida, también puede usted reducir su densidad, es decir la densidad de la pasta antes de introducirla en la jeringa, para esto necesitara alcohol iso propílico para mezclarlo con la pasta hasta obtener una mezcla lo mas fluida posible…  luego viertalo dentro de la jeringa.
Con esta pasta que usted utiliza no se consiguen muy buenos resultados en electrónica moderna, yo le recomiendo que utilice FLUX EN GEL en esta tienda podrá encontrarlo a muy buen precio 
http://www.mod-center.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=H036

para soldar con estaño en electrónica avanzada mi consejo es que utilice siempre 
FLUX EN GEL y deje la pasta de estaño en tarros de cristal para otras aplicaciones menos exigentes. 
Emplee siempre que pueda para fijar o  posicionar componentes de gran densidad de patillas un poco de estaño en crema y suelde con PASTA PARA SOLDAR 
Puede comprarla en la tienda que le facilite anteriormente o en esta otra http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=S020204-W001

los utensilios para la soldadura, pinceles, raspadores, espátulas, punzones etc., etc. los puede comprar en esta tienda
http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/product_info.php?products_id=4941
Y bajo pedido en esta tienda le venden también el estaño en crema

explicado todo esto decirle que siempre será necesario limpiar las placas después de soldar en ellas o después de desoldar, emplee alcohol isopropílico y seque muy bien todo, aunque el alcohol isopropílico se evapora rápidamente y deja apenas rastros después de su uso, es siempre recomendable secar con un poco de papel de cocina absorbente o toallitas para esta finalidad aunque la verdad, yo no las recomiendo., son caras y además el papel de cocina es idéntico.

Para el mantenimiento de las puntas de los soldadores utilice un preestañador, es muy económico y muy duradero, lo puede comprar en esta tienda http://www.cetronic.es/sqlcommerce/...&idTienda=93&codProducto=547074035&cPath=null

En esta otra tienda podrá encontrar FLUX LIQUIDO necesario como decapante en algunas ocasiones… yo  no lo utilizo nunca.
http://www.shoptronica.es/961-flux-kester-958-para-soldar.html

Aun que podrá encontrarlo en muchas otras tiendas, yo esta ultima tienda es una de la menos recomendadas por mi… 

Una de las tiendas mas recomendadas por mi es la siguiente 
http://es.rs-online.com/web/home.html

Por calidad, seriedad, servicios prestados y principalmente por que lo encontrara todo en ella todos sus artículos están certificados y homologados por lo que el precio evidentemente es mas alto que en cualquier otra tienda. 

Para aplicar todos estos productos, necesitara lo que se conoce como agujas de dispensación o pipetas de dispensación, existen pipetas de plástico muy recomendables para aplicar estos productos.

Saludos espero haber sido de utilidad.


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2011)

El llamado flux soldante, podes verlo aqui mismo en el foro, donde hay un hilo de como prepararlo uno mismo

Basicamente es resina vegetal, diluida en alcohol isopropílico, el tema que este elemento es un decapante y luego de efectuada una soldadrua debe eliminarse el resto, ya que algunos circuitos puede causar problemas, el tema que si de soldar un smd no es para nada recomendable, para eso viene un producto especial, que hay que mantener en la heladera, y es como un fino polvo que se coloca en las areas de soldadura y prácticamente a temperatura ambiente suelda, pudiendo retirar el excedente sin dificultad


----------



## romel777 (May 11, 2011)

Hace un tiempo hice un amplificador y luego lo deje guardado, ahora el cobre esta medio negro y oxidándose, podría limpiarlo pasandole thinner y el flux? o eso es solo antes de la oxidacion?


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2011)

Buenas, podes limpiarlo con alcohol etilico y una virulana o lana de acero fina, en lo posible que no se empape toda la placa de los dos lados, solo el lado de la soldadura.

Una vez limpio dejar secar, agarras un buen iman y se lo pasas por todos lados a la placa y asi las particulas de la virulana quedaran adheridas a este...

Con buena luz y una lupa revisar que no queden hilos de acero por ahi, evitar tocar con los dedos la parte ya limpia de la placa.

Una vez revisado todo vos elegis que aplicar para que no se vuelva a oxidar, si pones flux, es mejor que sea comprado, del que viene en aerosol, para evitar conflictos y cosas raras en el funcionamiento.

Tambien viene un barnis para esto, pero te toca preguntar en una electronica y ellos te diran que tienen para tal fin...

Saludos.


----------



## romel777 (May 11, 2011)

Entiendo, pero este se puede realizar incluso con los componentes soldados ? que pasa si el tiner se me va un poco por los componentes?


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2011)

Thinner NO, alcohol.
Si limpiás la placa con thinner podés mandarte un moco grande. No se usa thinner.

¿Se entendió la idea? Thinner no.

Y se puede hacer con los componentes soldados a la placa, pero no con thinner. Ya me estoy poniendo reiterativo...

Una opción para limpiar después de la lana de acero es un cepillo de dientes viejo. Saca casi cualquier cosa, no suele perder cerdas y si las pierde son no conductoras y son grandes (fáciles de ver).

Saludos


----------



## romel777 (May 12, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Thinner NO, alcohol.
> Si limpiás la placa con thinner podés mandarte un moco grande. No se usa thinner.
> 
> ¿Se entendió la idea? Thinner no.
> ...



jaja disculpame cacho, me equivoque otra vez, es que estaba convencido que era thinner porque un profesor mio me lo habia dicho


----------



## djwash (May 12, 2011)

Bien, decile a tu profesor que se....... mmmm no mejor no le digas nada jaja

Mejor proba con el cepillo de dientes, pero si el cobre esta muy oxidado, el cepillo de dientes se quedara corto, sera la lana entonces. Una cosa a la vez, despues el flux.

Por las dudas, ni acerques la placa al thiner .


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2011)

Bueno... en realidad no tiene mucha importancia esto... pero yo hago mis placas  generalmente una sola cara y con componentes "trough hole", o sea que componentes por un lado y  soldaduras por el otro... al soldar uso la tipica pasta para soldar o el flux y al terminar lo limpio con una estopa o algodon humedo de thinner y no pasa nada... obviamente cuidando que no escurra de mojado y mucho menos que se pase al lado de los componentes... es mas rapido que con cualquier otro solvente..  

depues barnizo o pinto y listo...


----------



## Cacho (May 14, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> obviamente cuidando que no escurra de mojado y mucho menos que se pase al lado de los componentes...


Precisamente ese es el riesgo: El thinner ataca los plásticos y corrés el riesgo de destruir o debilitar algún componente.

Además de los vapores que no son nada divertidos, más los cuidados con su manipulación, más el precio, más que podés llegar hasta a dañar el fenólico: Se aglomeran con resinas (en general epoxis) y algunas reaccionan feo frente al thinner.
Alcohol común y corriente nomás, más barato, más seguro, y un poco más lento. Pero serán 5 minutos en lugar de 3. Las contras no llegan a cubrir los beneficios.

Saludos


----------



## peu123 (May 14, 2011)

No acabo de entender el porque ni tan siquiera tenéis thinner (disolvente) para trabajar con la electrónica, sus usos reales son muy limitados.
Como os recomienda Cacho, utilizar alcohol, preferentemente alcohol isopropilico, también pueden utilizar alcohol de quemar (metanol) pero es menos aconsejable ya que es toxico.
Lo de utilizar thinner es una barbaridad.


----------



## nucleo (Abr 26, 2012)

Nunca utilizé ni *Flux* ni *Pasta de soldar*, pero me gustaría probarlo ya que siempre escuché que las soldaduras quedan "perfectas". Me puse a investigar sobre sus aplicaciones, y cuanto más leo más dudas me entran.
Lo que yo busco es algo que me ayude a que la soldadura sea rápida, libre de malos contactos, etc.
Y lo que me gustaría saber es para qué se utiliza cada compuesto y su método de aplicación, y cuál debería de comprar para lo que yo busco.
Por si hay alguna duda pongo unos enlaces del Flux y la Pasta que me compraría.

Flux:
http://www.cetronic.es/sqlcommerce/...=&idTienda=93&codProducto=548074021&cPath=494

Pasta de soldar:
http://www.cetronic.es/sqlcommerce/...=&idTienda=93&codProducto=560030009&cPath=494

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Jonhatan (Abr 26, 2012)

La verdad que a mi me funciona de 10 el FLUX.! yo utilizo el flux en aerosol, es muy bueno. da las  siguientes ventajas: limpia los terminales o islas de la plaqueta, si utilizas fresco (sin esperar a que se seque) la soldadura te queda mas brillante y mejor pegada, ademas cuando seca es un buen aislador ya que contiene resina.! yo recomiendo utilizar flux, sobre todo en reparacion, cuando hay plaquetas viejas a las que hay que resoldar.! 
un saludo



y respondiendo a tus dudas, es mucho mas rapida la soldadura aplicando flux


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola, desde que empecé a soldar hace ya bastantes años lo hago con la pasta de soldadura y el estaño que venía con la estación de soldadura aoyue 968A+ que compré.

El problema es que ya se me agotó el rollo de 100gr y el botecito de pasta de soldadura.

He comprado una pasta de soldar y un estaño en la ferretería, supuestamente especial para electrónica pero ni punto de comparación con los que me venían con la estación.... Con un pelín de pasta ya agarraba bien y corría bien el estaño y con esta pasta aparte de que no agarra bien hay que echar mucha. El estaño era buenísimo en cambio este se queda como duro y granulado, aparte la soldadura es más blanca.

El estaño me dijo que era bueno, ya que pone que tiene un 2,5% de flux y es de 1 mm, pero no hay comparación.

El problema esque tanto la pasta de soldar como el estaño no tenían marca, es decir venían en un rollo sin pegatina y la pasta igual, en un botecito rojo, por lo que no los puedo comprar iguales.


Necesito comprar algo decente más o menos similar a lo que yo tenía, pero no lo consigo.... He probado el flux líquido con brocha JBC que me costó un pastizal, he probado la que me han vendido en la ferretería y nada.

La pasta de soldadura he visto varias, pero no se por cual decidirme: Amtech, lodestar, tasovision.

Y el estaño pues no se cual es mejor a la hora de comprar, ya que unos dicen con plomo, otros sin plomo, otros con plata.....no se cual es el bueno.


A ver si me aconsejais un poco......


Por cierto, he visto también el estañador / limpiador de puntas que es otro tarretito como con pasta gris ¿Eso merece la pena?


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 26, 2012)

Tratá de buscar estaño de 60/40 de la marca Multicore. Hasta aquí es de lo mejor. Y si no soldás pistas muy chiquitas, compralo de 2 mm de diámetro. Este estaño tiene cinco almas de resina y no necesita pasta para soldar el cobre. Pastas en un tiempo compraba en USA una muy buena, pero ya no se consigue.
Por otra parte si vas a soldar hierro, lo mejor es el cloruro de zinc que te sirve para el hierro común y para el inox. Pero tenés que prepararlo vos, como hacen los plomeros: un pedacito de zinc y un chorro de ácido clorhídrico ( muriático) salen burbujas y después que se disuelva el zinc, listo. Y no necesitás estaño con resina, para eso, estaño común, en barras, del 50/50.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 26, 2012)

Perdón, nunca usé flux ni pasta para soldar circuitos. Salvo los terminales de hierro. usá una buena soldadura,como la Multicore, que tiene 5 almas de flux en su interior y verás que buenas soldaduras haces. Uso la de 60/40 para electónica y de un milímetro de diámetro. Tambien uso de dos milímetros para soldaduras grandes. Y para limpiar la punta del soldador además de la clásica esponja uso resina de pino. Con eso basta.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Abr 27, 2012)

Voy a soldar electrónica y lo compraré de 60/40 y de 1mm o menor ya que a veces sueldo cosas pequeñas.

Ahora me queda saber la pasta....


----------



## Jonhatan (Abr 27, 2012)

perdon. cual seria la clasica esponja? yo siempre utilice un "trapo" un paño de tela de algodon para limpiar..

si para circuitos nuevos y limpios con ese alambre de 5 almas funciona diez puntos, pero cuando hay plaquetas viejas y terminales con algo de oxido el flux ayuda mucho.!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

Ya hay un post de esto che  !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 27, 2012)

2m, el flux soldante es para bañar el circuito impreso. Lo que pregunta Jonhatan es el flux para hacer las soldaduras y parece que la resina sola no le alcanza.
Jonhatan, cuando hay óxido no hay forma de soldar nada, hay que raspar con la punta de un cuchillo hasta que quede libre el cobre.
Si sigues interesado en el flux, el mejor que he visto y que uso es el SALT-MET, de Hascol Enterprises, PO Box 1089, Hermitage, Pennsylvania 16146. Suelda hasta el aluminio, pero no pude usarlo con acero inox. La esponja es una que viene en las estaciones de soldadura especial para ese fin y es pasta de celulosa. No sé la marca porque ya viene con el soldador. Se moja en agua, se exprime y se usa.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 27, 2012)

Con ese estaño no se usa pasta. La pasta es para el estaño sin almas de resina. Para ayuda, como si fuera pasta aquí usamos un tarrito vacío que llenamos  con resina  (resina colofonia, resina de pino).
La pasta es corrosiva y con el tiempo forma el clásico óxido de las pistas. Un buen estaño y la resina, no te harán nunca ningún óxido. No se allí, pero aquí la resina se vende en las ferreterías por kilo. Algunas te la fraccionan. Yo compré un kilo hace como 30 años y todavía tengo. Se usa muy poco. Además era barata.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

Yo tengo por ahí una latita de decapante de mi abuelo , Inglesa , es mortal !

Alguna vez he usado el decapante para soldar los caños de agua de cobre-latón tipo HidroBronz Decker , que las venden en las ferreterias , sanitarios 

*Igual sostengo que es un tema repetido *


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Abr 27, 2012)

Yo tengo un pequeño bote de colofonia, es como una resina dura que cuando le meto la punta del soldador se vuelve liquida, pero huele mal, o esque no la uso bien.....


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 27, 2012)

Oler mal, que es? Tiene un olor fuerte pero es como cuando quemás pino. No sé si ustedes hacen asado, pero en Uruguay hacen los asados con piñas en vez de madera o carbón, queman bien pero al principio hacen ese olor. Tratá de ponerlo algo lejos para que no te inunde el vapor que sale. Aquí donde vivo, Rosario, Argentina, no hay suficientes pinos para usar las piñas.


----------



## truciomg (Jul 2, 2012)

Y ya que estan en esto, alguien podria enviar una fotografia de lo es FLUX y si tiene una traduccion adecuada al español?


----------



## robinsongodoy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola

En mi ultima visita al mercado de electrónica de la zona, me encontré con que ya no vendían el tradicional corrosivo que utilizamos para el diseño de circuitos impresos. En su reemplazo, me ofrecieron una botella de 60cc (la de corrosivo suele ser de 500cc mínimo) de Flux BR-060.
Por lo que he estado averiguando este compuesto se utiliza en soldadura y limpieza de circuitos.

¿ Alguien sabe algo sobre esta posible tercera aplicación ?

Dejé una foto adjunta y de antemano se agradece cualquier ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2012)

Me imagino que donde dices "Corrosivo" en realidad quieres decir "Anti-corrosivo". Posiblemente se refiera a la limpieza de los restos de resina de la soldadura.

Léete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## robinsongodoy (Oct 22, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me imagino que donde dices "Corrosivo" en realidad quieres decir "Anti-corrosivo". Posiblemente se refiera a la limpieza de los restos de resina de la soldadura.
> 
> Léete esto:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/



Lo que pasa, es que me han dicho que también se utiliza para "atacar las placas vírgenes". y quería saber si alguien tiene información al respecto; modo de uso, prevención.

gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2012)

Si dice Flux es para preservar, *NO* para corroer (Atacar)


En envases similares viene el percloruro de hierro que si se emplea para corroer el cobre de la placa virgen.


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 23, 2015)

Una pregunta que puede parecer muy básica... ¿Esto es flux? DD

Es que usan unos términos muy raros por culpa de las traducciones...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2015)

Google Translator dice  :


Alta calidad 1 unid profesional mecánico soldadura soldadura pega RMA-223 jeringa de 10CC flujo Gel de aceite de soldadura

High Quality 1 pcs professional mechanical *soldering paste* RMA-223 10CC syringe Gel oil flow soldering

Pasta de soldar , decapante.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2015)

Debajo dice ver el nombre original es decir el párrafo en inglés y aparece esto
"*High Quality 1Pc Professional Mechanic Solder Soldering Paste RMA-223 Grease Syringe Of 10CC Flux Gel Welding Oil*" Como se ve indica que es flux sin nada raro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2015)

Ummmmm , si dice *aceite* , el flux no lo es , creo que se refiere a acidos grasos . . . por eso lo veo mas cómo un decapante . O quizás sea una mezcolanza combinada


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 23, 2015)

Será *estearina* diluida.

Pero si conseguir la resina-colofonía, o brea de pino, es fácil.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 25, 2015)

Lo he pedido de todas formas (es bastante barato), así que cuando llegue os confirmo.

De todas formas yo de soldaduras no estoy muy puesto, no sabría deciros qué es exactamente cuando lo vea. Pero bueno, os lo describiré.

El tutorial está muy bien, pero busco una solución más directa e industrial. Concretamente busco flux a buen precio, porque por aquí están bien caros...


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 25, 2015)

Según el fabricante....:
http://www.amtechsolder.com/pdf/RMA223.pdf
es pasta de soldar...
Pero es rosin-based... de ahí el color amarronado supongo -> va a precisar limpieza (alcohol isopropílico?) despues de la operación de soldadura.

Otras pastas de soldar son grises, creo que porque incorporan flux no-clean.
No estoy seguro del todo, pero creo que por ahí va la cosa.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 25, 2015)

bivalvo dijo:


> El tutorial está muy bien, pero busco una solución más directa e industrial. *Concretamente busco flux a buen precio, porque por aquí están bien caros...*



Esa es la razón por la que se mencionó el tutorial.

Un kilo de resina de pino(colofonia o brea de pino) cuesta aquí unos 4 dolares, con eso tienes para hacer flux de por vida.

Imagina que diluyes 20 gramos en 125 cc de alcohol.
Y si el alcohol es etílico, se vuelve aún más barato.


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 27, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Esa es la razón por la que se mencionó el tutorial.



Genial entonces. Pensaba que era una forma de hacerlo casero, pero no que fuera más barato. Mil gracias, p p p.



Ardogan dijo:


> Según el fabricante....:
> http://www.amtechsolder.com/pdf/RMA223.pdf
> es pasta de soldar...



Es decir, puedo usarlo para facilitar la soldadura aunque luego tenga que limpiarlo, ¿no? Es que de soldaduras no estoy muy puesto. Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2015)

bivalvo dijo:


> Genial entonces. Pensaba que era una forma de hacerlo casero, pero no que fuera más barato. Mil gracias, p p p.
> 
> 
> 
> Es decir, puedo usarlo para facilitar la soldadura aunque luego tenga que limpiarlo, ¿no? Es que de soldaduras no estoy muy puesto. Gracias!



En general los flux´s no hace falta limpiarlos para soldar, incluso mejoran sensiblemente la facilidad y calidad de la soldadura.

¿ Leíste este *tema*: ?


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 27, 2015)

bivalvo dijo:


> Es decir, puedo usarlo para facilitar la soldadura aunque luego tenga que limpiarlo, ¿no? Es que de soldaduras no estoy muy puesto. Gracias!



No, eso es estaño más flux, todo combinado en forma de pasta. He visto productos que dicen que son "pasta de soldar" cuando en realidad son una especie de flux, ejemplo: http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=DetalleProducto&Id=623

Pero éste no es el caso, fijate que la hoja de datos dice



> RMA-223 is available in the following alloys: 63Sn/37Pb, 62Sn/36Pb/2Ag, 60Sn/Pb40, 43Sn/43Pb/14Bi and 42Sn/58Bi.


Entonces sí, tiene las aleaciones estaño/plomo más comunes y las últimas dos un poco más raras, desconozco su campo de aplicación.

Para usar esa pasta vas a tener que depositar un poco en cada pad, para todos los componentes, colocar los componentes, y luego usar una estación de aire caliente con control de temperatura respetando el perfil de temperatura (más o menos) mostrado en la página 2. O si tenés un hornito eléctrico que llegue a 230 C también sirve (no lo uses después para comida que los vapores de flux no son muy sanos que digamos).
Pero no deberías usar un soldador común y corriente.

También podes elegir estañar los pads con un soldador común, luego colocar los componentes, y hacer refusión:


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 28, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En general los flux´s no hace falta limpiarlos para soldar, incluso mejoran sensiblemente la facilidad y calidad de la soldadura.
> 
> ¿ Leíste este tema: ?



Ya, pero según Ardogan no es flux, es pasta de soldar.



Ardogan dijo:


> Para usar esa pasta vas a tener que depositar un poco en cada pad, para todos los componentes, colocar los componentes, y luego usar una estación de aire caliente con control de temperatura respetando el perfil de temperatura (más o menos) mostrado en la página 2. O si tenés un hornito eléctrico que llegue a 230 C también sirve (no lo uses después para comida que los vapores de flux no son muy sanos que digamos).
> Pero no deberías usar un soldador común y corriente.



No sabía que fuera tan complicado entonces. Yo buscaba simple flux para poder usar con mi soldador normal. Muy interesante el vídeo, por cierto.

¿Una estación de aire caliente se puede sustituir por un secador de pelo? ¿O es insuficiente? Perdonad mi ignorancia.


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 28, 2015)

bivalvo dijo:


> No sabía que fuera tan complicado entonces. Yo buscaba simple flux para poder usar con mi soldador normal. Muy interesante el vídeo, por cierto.



Para usar con soldador sí hay flux, pero me temo no es lo que vos compraste. Te mando una foto de los que tengo ahora mismo:

Rosin based. ALPHA Write-Flux 615: deja mucho residuo, indispensable limpiar con alcohol isopropílico + cepillo/cotonete luego de soldar. No lo uso casi nunca.

Electroquímica Delta: el primero que compre hace unos cuantos años . De ahí el color tan oscuro, debería tirarlo, pero bue... Te deja la soldadura brillante y el conito bien formado. Pero tira unos vapores que te dejan bien atolondrado. Bueno, esto último pasa con todos los fluxes, pero éste me da la sensación que tira más vapores.
http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Lead-free flux dispensing pen CW8400. Chemtronics: https://www.chemtronics.com/p-701-circuitworks-lead-free-flux-dispensing-pen.aspx.
El que más me gusta, aplicación sin hacer un enchastre, no deja residuo. Lástima que es lead free, tendría que conseguir uno igual para soldadura con plomo.



bivalvo dijo:


> ¿Una estación de aire caliente se puede sustituir por un secador de pelo? ¿O es insuficiente? Perdonad mi ignorancia.



Mmmmm te diría que no, porque el secador de pelo no tiene un buen control de temperatura, tira un flujo de aire muy superior al que se usa en electrónica, y probablemente no logres alcanzar la temperatura de fusión necesaria.

Hay "métodos alternativos" cuando no hay estación de aire a mano, nos vamos para la cocina y...
https://youtu.be/WDIqtGMROjM?t=380
(ir controlando temperatura con un tester con termocupla).
Y vi algún video de alguien que lo hacía con una plancha, no lo encuentro ahora pero debería ser una con buena potencia para llegar a ~200C.

Acá ya depende de que tipo de componentes estás soldando (smd, hay trough-hole?) (hay QFN o algún otro empaquetado con terminales inaccesibles tipo BGA?). Quizás te las podes arreglar usando soldador de mano más estaño común y algún flux como los de arriba, y no precises molestarte en ver como hacer refusión.

También convendría separar los últimos posts del tema original, ya que la charla dejó de ser sobre flux para pasar a métodos de soldadura.


----------



## bivalvo (Ago 5, 2015)

Pues sí, convendría moverlo.

Muchas gracias por el mensaje, Ardogan. Muy completo, me ha servido de gran ayuda.

El final del vídeo... de inglés oído no voy muy bien pero sí que he visto que ponía la PCB en una sartén... ¿qué trama ese hombre? jaja

Mil gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 6, 2015)

bivalvo dijo:


> Pues sí, convendría moverlo.
> 
> El final del vídeo... de inglés oído no voy muy bien pero sí que he visto que ponía la PCB en una sartén... ¿qué trama ese hombre? jaja



Jaja, un sandwich de PCB tostadito para nuestro amigo el robot. En inglés lo encontrás como hot plate, son calentadores eléctricos (vienen con control de temperatura):










y sino como skillet, que sería sartén (no implica que sea eléctrico), ahí ya sí más manual:




http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-Skillet-Surface-mount-Soldering/




A éste si que no le entiendo nada, pero sale un PCB tostado:
https://youtu.be/Hf2KaYIR2A4?t=225

Ah sí, que sea algo con tapa sino se pierde mucho calor, por lo menos para la parte donde hay que llevarlo sobre 200C.


----------



## bivalvo (Ago 21, 2015)

Éste es el bote que me ha llegado:







Como podéis ver en la etiqueta pone "Flux Type: RMA-223". Googleando un poco he podido ver que se trata de pasta de soldar, como vosotros decíais. Asunto zanjado jajaja


----------



## Alvaro torres (Dic 21, 2019)

¿ Flux liquido ,gel ,pasta , y pasta de soldar diferencias ?

Eh investigado primeramente las diferencias ,lo cual me surgen muchas dudas .

✅- *El Flux:* Sustancia química que se aplica en los metales para que se calienten de una forma uniforme, aumenta la calidad de las soldaduras ya que salen más parejas como una especie de pasta decapante.
✅- *Pasta para soldar:* Se utilizan sobretodo en soldaduras de estaño y a diferencia del flux tiene como función fundirse junto al estaño para facilitar que se adhiera a las partes del metal más difíciles. Su función principal es la consistencia de las piezas al soldar.
tengo esta información  al leerla me deja clara las diferencias entre una y otra , el flux(Fundente ) no esta mezclada con polvos de estaño , en cambio una pasta de soldar si y aparte de ellos tiene porcentajes de flux, en muchas partes las tratan de forma igual , cuando según lo anterior no es así ,parecido si ,pero no igual.

esta duda me acrecienta mas ,cuando veo que hay flux en pasta (que debería ser sin polvo de estaño) , gel ,y liquido * ¿cual seria mejor para diferentes aplicaciones ? *y si a esto le sumo las diferentes versiones que pueden haber para un categoría como la seria tal vez la del tipo gel ,aun mas me confunde , después al leer en otras partes veo que le llaman pasta de soldar ,al flux , cuando no debería ser así ,según lo anterior explicado , *¿ sera que acaso todas cumplen la misma función y lo demás solo es marketing para venderte? *, ejemplo a la hora de soldar un cable todas cumplirían este propósito , al hora de soldar un punto en circuito todas cumplirían este propósito , y así me nacen muchas preguntas al verme abrumado por tanta variedad de productos en el mercado.

*Productos*

flux amtech nc-559-asm
_Flux Amtech_ 10cc Rma-_223_ 
_Proskit 8S005_ 
_nt soldering_ advanced _flux_ paste 
indepp pasta para usar con soldadura de estaño

y así muchos de productos mas que solo me confunden ,por tanta variedad.

Ojala pudiesen orientarme de la mejor manera , considerando que soy nuevo en esto y ando un poco perdido al ver tanta información , que quede claro investigue antes de preguntar.


----------



## Emis (Dic 21, 2019)

Lo mejor sería saber cuál de todos los productos que nombras has probado, ya que las diferencias entre calidades y propiedades solo las verás en directo.


Por mi caso probé el flux casero con resina y alcohol isopropílico, jeringa Delta y la pasta Proskit.


La pasta hace mucho ruido y cumple con los requisitos al igual que las demás.


La jeringa casi Iguala al flux casero, deja un olor en el ambiente medio raro.


Y el flux casero tengo que decir que funciona muy bien y deja un perfume específico del árbol que fué sacado.


----------

